# IBS & skipping period on birth control



## Kellie2003 (Nov 4, 2003)

Hi guys,Last week i skipped my period and i noticed my IBS symptoms were worse (bad cramps, D etc). Do u think this could be a result of skipping my period? I have not had cramps and D for a couple of months now, but have had minor attacks just before my period. But these attacks ive had whilst skipping my period are much worse.Any thoughts?


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2004)

hey, i would definately think this was the source. i tried this once when i was on the pill (i'm on the patch now), and my body totally rebelled. i felt sick, and had cramps, and half got my period anyway, since my body was trying to do its usual thing, but i was trying to stop it. i would advise gals not to do this, as i felt worse trying to skip the period than if i had just let things run their normal course.midge.


----------



## selenae25 (Apr 4, 2004)

For me it is the oppisite, I feel better and have less symptoms if I skip my period. I have only had my period once in the last six monthes because of the birthcontrol I'm on now and I guess it makes me feel better because my hormones are regular and not fluxuating. Anyhow my ibs symptoms were worse during my period so i feel better not having one.


----------



## loveholli (Jun 2, 2004)

I skip (or at least try) about every 3rd month. I still get dizzy and nauseaous, but the pain is much lower than when I'm on my period. I read some research about skipping your period periodically can be good for your health. It lowers the chance of ovarian cancer and helps you retain iron. (Sorry, I don't have the citation for this information.)


----------

